
Firefox alpha beats Chrome on its own V8 Benchmark Suite - markokocic
http://v8.googlecode.com/svn/data/benchmarks/v6/run.html
======
markokocic
I just got the following scores FF9a2 4900 against Chrome dev 3400.

Seems like Chrome can no longer claim to be the fastest browser with the
fastest JavaScript implementation.

